# الى المتخصصين في المعادن



## مهند الكاطع (9 مايو 2008)

ارجو تزويدي بطريقة سهلة وغير مكلفة لتقسية الحديد


----------



## emaf (9 مايو 2008)

طرق التقسية متعددة تختلف تبعا لنوع الصلب المراد معالجته

منها على سبيل المثال 
الطش qunching فى الزيت 
الكربنة
النتردة

ويتم الاختيار منها على حسب 

نوع الصلب
حجم العينة
شكل العينة
الوظيفة(cold work hot work cuuting tool


فارجو منك تحديد نوع الصل بدقة(c45 or 42cr mo4او alloy steel


----------



## zen.eng (10 مايو 2008)

سؤالك غير محدد إطلاقاً ومع ذلك :
يتم التسخين حسب مخطط التوازن الحراري بالنسبة للفولاذ إلى ما فوق \AC3+30C \ بالنسبة للفولاذ التحت بوتكتوئيدي وإلا فوق727C وذلك بالنسبة إلى الفولاذ الفوق يوتكتوئدي ويتم مع فترة إبقاء تحدد حسب السماكة وشكل القطعة 1.2min\mmمن السماكة ومعدل تسخين متوسط 15C\minوثم التبريد حسب نسبة الكربون والعناصر السبائكية وذلك بالماء:
للفولاذ المنخفض والمتوسط الكربون مع نسب عناصر سبائكية قليلة 
وبالزيت البارد أو المسخن:
بالنسبة للفولاذ عالي الكربون والخلائطية مع ضرورة إجراء مراجعة بعد العمليات السابقة ومراجعة ثلاثية بالنسبة للفولاذ الخلائطي
هناك حلات أخرى تسترعي عمليات أكثر مما ذكر ولكن هذه هي العمليات الأكثر شيوعاً


----------

